# Keaton Beach offshore report



## trubluau (Apr 24, 2017)

I loaded up 4 adults and 4 kids Saturday morning and headed out about 40 miles. 1 -2' seas made for a nice ride out. I can honestly say that this was one of the best days offshore that I have ever had. We caught and released over 100 red snapper, 25-30 gags, several nice AJ's, a few nice trigger fish, and even brought home a mess of pink mouths, BSB's, and porgies. They were eating everything we had from pinfish, to squid, to cigar minnows, cut bait, jigs. It didn't matter what we dropped down, they ate it. I made three stops and left fish biting at all three.


----------



## jaymax00 (Apr 24, 2017)

Sounds like a great day out!


----------



## Georgiagator (Apr 24, 2017)

Sounds good


----------



## mlbowfin (Apr 25, 2017)

awesome report! we all long for those days...


----------



## Chas (Apr 25, 2017)

*Trubluau*

How far do you have to ride to get out to offshore out of Keaton beach and if you don't mind how do you find #s to fish in the area, going there for the first time Thursday and would love to try offshore, we are going for the trout fishing


----------

